

What Drives a Startup Founder? - Aaronontheweb
http://www.aaronstannard.com/post/2011/01/18/What-Drives-a-Startup-Founder.aspx

======
mindcrime
Yeah, I found _The Social Network_ very inspiring as well, on multiple levels.
I'd like the opportunity to work with a team like that, where everybody is
really on the same page, motivated, and sharing a vision. Most of the
corporate-drone jobs I've had have been anything _but_ that. More like "the
land of lost souls" where everybody is shuffling around trying to do as little
as possible while not getting fired, and avoiding their micromanaging PHB.

I can't say that money and status and all that stuff isn't a strong motivation
as well though. The idea of founding a company, and having it break big, then
cashing out (either through an acquisition, IPO, whatever) is awfully
alluring.

For me, it's a combination of A. wanting more freedom (and by implication,
responsibility), B. wanting to work with an awesome team on something cool,
and C. wanting a crack at one day making "FU money."

Unfortunately I haven't gotten very far yet with finding other like minded
people to get involved with my current project; but I remain hopeful.

------
ebaysucks
For many founders, is there really an other option?

I think some people simply aren't meant to be working for someone else.

------
jcborro
Just admit you're doing it for the chicks!

~~~
anamax
A large fraction of civilization came from "doing it for the chicks".

Heck - Eric Clapton says that's why he learned guitar.

------
onthiscarousel
The hardest part of being a motivated founder of a start-up is finding equally
motivated people to work with.

You can have a great idea, money and desire but its very hard to get the
motivation-train moving if you cant find people that share the passion. Also
finding a mentor to help guide you is turning out to be difficult.

I am currently having a very hard time getting connected with well versed
programmers for our company. Its driving me nuts. We are the guys like the
ones in The Social Network?

------
erik_landerholm
The ever present threat of having to work at a big company...again.

